# Logos's The Destroyers **Recruiting**



## Logos7 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey Everyone, 

I'm looking for a group to start a 4th edition play by post. 

The game will be following my more than a little zany adventure path idea about being the harbringer's of the apocolypse and T.S.Eliot

so what am i looking for. Enthusiasm and Consistancy

I would appreciate a once/weekday post ability AND

if i have lots of applicant's the spots will probably be awarded by who plays in the least number of other play by posts (not to get nasty but my last 3 play by posts have more or less been ruined by people going sure i can play and then a month later, saying "opps sorry I pbp too much buhby" 

The game itself should appeal to a large variety of styles (I enjoy combat and light story telling) immersionist probably wont be happy here however. 

to start 9th level characters and keep it to the phb please. The story is starting at the end of a already largely successful quest. Your final quest to defeat your nemisis who has brought much woe and bastardtry upon you, the manical manlich, is almost over. as you approach his inner sanctom...

stats: 16,14,13,12,11,10

The adventure should run over the paragon levels and end up in epic...briefly, and will likely level up quite quickly (this more playtesty than hum dum adventure) 

So yeah I'. looking for 4-6 good souls to help defeat manlich, and the nefarious affairs that come after.

Look forward to hearing from you Soon!

Logos
(to mod, yes this is double posted, please delete original)


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 3, 2008)

Im interested.

Any more info on the already history of the characters? Who and what is Manlich? how did we get there, why? that sort of thing to make some background for the character.

I want to try out a Dragonborn Paladin or warlord, maybe something else if Manlich is immune to paladins or warlords 

-DH


----------



## Logos7 (Aug 3, 2008)

I was thinking something along the lines of , a ragtag band of varied origin came together under the so called rule of the manical manlich. Manlich, who is as a man and a lich, for some unknown reason has come out of hiding in the northern countryside, and started oppressing various villages, towns and laying siege to the local capital with his army of the undead. You, the heroes have risen up with or without the local's approval to take the fight back to manlich and have succeed greatly, freeing towns and saving many lifes. You press now upon the center of manlich's opperations a cavernous dungeon and tower complex in the northern swamps. 

Background information

Very Points of Light Ish, 

Largish Nearby City (the one that manlich was seiging at one point) is Greysky, a unsavory in the best of times city. More than a few were willing to let the city fall out of either personal interest, holy vendeta, or just plan apathy. The city is an important market and trading grounds however and its fall would have been felt across the land, even if no one wants to admit it.  Yeah i stole it, but i stole it awhile ago its mine now....

Generally keeping to the concepts found in the phb and western fantasy ( expect giants and ogremages and dragons not oni, and jinn and man eating lions) 

You have fought with manlich for the better part of a year, you know his power is large but in the big scheme of things he's a small fish. He has been alive since before you were born however, you do not know the reason 

You know the standard lich stuff (loves the udead, phylcatry, arcane lore, bad ass, etc, etc) 

You have also tussled with manlich a bit, you know he's more than a match for any of you one on one, your hoping to go in and lay a pounding down, without being interupted by minions, how you do that is up to you. (manlich is a bit of a meet and greeter and test out your character/give a chance to fiddle with your character) 

anyway I hope that's what you where looking for. 

Logos


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Aug 3, 2008)

I'd love to play a Eladrin Rogue.  I admit this is only my 2nd 4e game, so I'm rather new.  I love th concept though and am in 2 games (one of which may be dead).  I will post a character if you don't mind.


----------



## Logos7 (Aug 3, 2008)

by all means, start posting characters, 

just remember phb and with the stats in the op

level 9 , well get to magic items in a bit

Logos


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Aug 3, 2008)

[sblock=Aramil]

Race: Eladrin
Class: Rogue 9

Initiative: +8
Senses:  Passive Perception 21,  Passive Insight: 19
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: Corellon
Languages: Common, Eladrin

Str 15 (+2) 
Dex 18 (+4) 
Con 12 (+1)
Int 12 (+1) 
Wis 11 (+0) 
Cha 16 (+3)

HP 64; Bloodied 32; Healing Surge 16 (7/day)
AC 22/24 (vs. first attack made against me)
Speed 6
Action Points 1


Saving Throws:
   Fort 18
   Ref 22 
   Will 20 (+5 vs. charm effects)


Skills: 
Acrobatics +13_t_, Arcana +3, Athletics +11_t_, Bluff +12_t_, Diplomacy +3, Dungeoneering +0, Endurance +1, Heal +0, History +1, Insight +9_t_, Intimidate +3, Nature +0, Perception +11_t_, Religion +2, Stealth +15_t_, Streetwise +3, Thievery +16_t_
_t_ = Trained Skill

Feats: 
Backstabber: sneak attack dmg increases to d8's
Alertness: foes do not gain combat advantage during surprise rounds;  +2 to perception check
Weapon Proficiency: Rapier
Surprise Knockdown: if you score a critical hit with the combat advantage, your target is knocked prone
Weapon Focus: Light Blades  +1 to damage rolls with light blades



Racial and class features:
+2 dex, +2 int  
Low light vision
Speak Common, Eldarin
Skill Bonuses: +2 Arcana +2 History
Eladrin Education: You gain training in one additional skill
Eladrin Weapon Proficiency:  gain proficiency with a longsword
Eladrin Will:  +1 racial bonus to will save; +5 vs. charm effects
Fey Origin: you are considered a fey creature 
Trance: you need to spend 4 hours in a trance instead of sleep.  You remain fully aware of your surroundings
Fey Step:  
Encounter Power (racial)
Move Action
Effect: Teleport up to 5 squares
First Strike: you have combat advantage against any creatures that have not acted yet in that encounter
Artful Dodger: You gain a bonus to AC equal to your CHA modifier against AoP
Rogue Weapon Talent: When you wield a shuriken, your weapon die increases by one size.  When you wield a dagger, you gain +1 to attack rolls.
Sneak Attack: +2d8 to damage rolls when you have the combat advantage (once per round)


Powers:[sblock]
Deft Strike:
At Will  
Martial, Melee or Ranged Weapon 
Standard Action
Requirement:  Must be wielding a light blade, crossbow, or a sling
Target: one creature
Special: You can move 2 squares before the attack.  
Attack: Dex vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] + dex mod damage


Sly Flourish:
At Will
Martial, Melee or Ranged Weapon
Standard Action
Requirements: Must be wielding a light blade, crossbow, or a sling. 
Target: one creature
Attack: Dex vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] + dex mod + cha mod



Positioning Strike
Encounter
Martial, Melee Weapon
Standard Action
Requirement: Must be wielding a light blade
Target: One creature
Attack: Dex vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] + dex mod, and you slide the target 1 square
Artful Dodger: You slide the target a number of squares equal to your CHA modifier


Bait and Switch
Encounter
Martial, Melee Weapon
Standard Action
Requirement: Must be wielding a light blade
Target: One creature
Attack: Dex vs. Will
Hit: 2[W] + dex mod. In addition, you switch places with the target and can then shift 1 square
Artful Dodger: You can shift a number of squares equal to you CHA modifier


Rogue's Luck
Encounter
Martial, Melee or Ranged Weapon
Standard Action
Requirement: You must be wielding a crossbow, light blade, or a sling
Target: One creature
Attack: Dex vs. AC
Hit: 2[W] + Dex modifier
Miss: Make a secondary attack against the target
     Secondary Attack: Dex vs. AC
     Artful Dodger: You gain a bonus to the attack roll for the secondary attack equal to your Cha modifier
     Hit: 1[W] + Dex modifier


Trick Strike
Daily
Martial, Melee or Ranged Weapon
Standard Action
Requirement: You must be wielding a crossbow, light blade, or a sling.
Target: One Creature
Attack: Dex vs. AC
Hit: 3[W] + Dex mod, and you slide the target 1 square
Effect: Until the end of the encounter, each time you hit the target you slide it 1 square.


Clever Riposte
Daily
Martial, Melee Weapon
Standard Action
Requirement: You must be wielding a light blade
Target One creature
Attack: Dex vs. Fortitude
Hit: 2[W] + dex, and ongoing damage equal to 5 + your strength modifier (save ends)
Miss: Half Damage, no ongoing damage


Deadly Positioning
Daily
Martial, Melee Weapon
Requirement: You must be wielding a light blade.
Standard action
Target: One creature
Attack: You slide the target to any other square adjacent to you, then make a Dex vs. AC attack
Hit: 3[W] + Dex mod
Effect: Until the end of the encounter, as long as you are adjacent to the target, you slide the target 1 square before making a melee attack against it. 


Fleeting Ghost
Utility Power
At Will
Move Action
Prerequisite: You must be trained in Stealth
Effect: You can move your speed and make a Stealth check.  You do not take the normal penalty from movement in this check.


Chameleon
Utility Power
At Will
Immediate Interrupt
Trigger: You are hidden and lose cover or concealment against an opponent.
Prerequisite: You must be trained in Stealth
Effect:  Make a Stealth check. Until the end of your next turn, you remain hidden if a creature that has a clear line of sight to you does not beat your check result with his Perception check.  If at the end of your turn you do not have cover or concealment against a creature, that creature automatically notices you. 

[/sblock]

Basic Attacks and damage:
Rapier +11   dmg: 1d8+5       Group: Light Blades
Shuriken +13   dmg: 1d6+3   range: 6/12   Group: Light Blades  (light thrown)
Dagger +10   dmg: 1d4+3   range: 5/10   Group: Light Blades   (light thrown)

Equipment:
Duelist's Rapier +2  (level 8 item)
Critical: +1d6 damage per plus, or +1d8 damager per plus ifyou have combat advantage.  
Power (daily) Minor Action.  You have combat advantage against the next creature you attack with this weapon on this turn. 
Lightning Shuriken +2 (level 10 item)
+1d6 lightning damager per plus on critical.  
Power: at will, all damage dealt by this weapon is lightning damage (free action)
Power: Daily, target and each enemy within 2 squares of the target take 1d6 lightning damage (free action use when you hit with the weapon)
Dagger (1gp, 1lbs)
Darkleaf Leather Armor +2  (level 9 item)
Gain a +2 item bonus to AC vs. first attack made against you
Burglar's Gloves  (360gp)
Gain a +1 item bonus to Thievery checks  
Standard Adventurer's Kit (15gp, 33lbs)
Thieves' Tools (20gp, 1lb)
+2 bonus to open a lock or disarm a trap
Elven Cloak (2,600gp)
Gain an item bonus to Stealth checks equal to the cloak's enhancement bonus (+2), and enhances fort, ref, will saves.
Everburning Torch (50gp)
Sunrods [8]  (32gp)
Riding Horse (75gp)
Fine Clothing [2] (60gp)
Gold Remaining: 247

[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 3, 2008)

Djiminik Holmes, Human Fighter.

Djiminik's small village was terrorized by the undead servants of the Manlich one too many times.  Eventually, Djiminik, the son of the village's Sherrif was fed up with the attacks and the disappearances, and he decided to get his buddies together and put an end to the Manlich.  That did not go so very well.  Djiminik was the only one to survive, and he only survived because, as he lay dying, he made a dark pact with some infernal force from beyond that had problems with the Manlich as well...and wanted a claim on Djiminik's soul.

Djiminik has discovered that he is not the only one in the region to have an issue with the Manlich and has come into Greysky to gather together others with similar vendetta's on their minds.

[sblock=Djiminik Holmes]
Str  18
Con 17
Dex 11
Int 12
Wis 14
Cha 10

HP 80   Bloodied 40
Healing Surges: 12/day (20 hp (second wind while bloodied: 1d10+20 hp)
Action Points: 1 (Action Surge)
Speed: 5 (7 charge, 9 run)

AC   26
Fort 23
Ref  20 
Will  19 

Resist 5 cold, 5 fire

Saving throws: +1

Passive Insight: 21
Passive Perception: 16 
Initiative: +4

Skills:
Athletics +9
Endurance +10
Heal +11
Insight +11
Intimidate  +9

Feats:
Action Surge
Acolyte Power
Armor Proficiency (Plate)
Fast Runner
Human Perseverance
Pact Initiate

Class Abilities:
Combat Challenge
Combat Superiority
Fighter Weapon Talent (1-handed)

Powers:
At-Will: 
Cleave +13 vs. AC
Tide of Iron +13 vs. AC
Reaping Strike +13 vs. AC

Encounter: 
Come and Get It +13 vs AC 
Hellish Rebuke +9 vs Reflex 
Spinning Sweep +13 vs AC 
Sweeping Blow +15 vs AC 

Daily: 
Brute Strike +13. vs AC 
Rain of Steel (Stance) 
Thicket of Blades +13 vs. AC

Utility: No Opening, Shroud of Black Steel

Item Powers: Thundering, Resounding, Bashing 

Posessions: Battleforged Plate +2, Cloak of survival +2, Thundering Battleaxe +2, Bashing Shield, Magic Wand +2, Resounding Handaxe +1, Potion of Healing, Adventurer's Kit, Comber's Kit, 13 gp[/sblock]


----------



## Logos7 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Everyone, 

 just thought I'd share a 9th level character i idly made up if anyone wanted to have him and outline the equipment

 you are entitled to one 10th level magic item, one 8th level magic item and 3400gp that you can spend as you please (no change from the magic items, ie if you take a lower level magic item you do not receive the difference in price back) 

also how do you hide quotes?

[sblock] 
9th Level Dwarf Fighter Cleric

Str   17             Medium                                                 Hp 70  Surges/Day 12
Dex 11             Speed 5 (+2 if running or charging)           Blood 35 Surge 17 
Con 18             Initiative +4
Int   10             Ac     14 +9 (Dwarven Scale +2) 
Wis 16             Fort   14+2+3   Ref 14    Will 14+3
Cha 12              

Race
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cast Iron Stomach: +5 on Saves vs Poison
Dwarven Resilience: Second Wind is a minor Action
Proficient in Axes and Hammers and +2 Damage (Dwarvish Weapon Training)
Encumbered Speed, Armour and Load don't reduce speed
Stand your Ground: Push's, Pull's and Slides are reduced by one
                           : Save vs Falling Prone 

Class
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Great Weapon Fighter (+1 with two handers)
Combat Challenge: Creatures you attack are Marked
 When Adjacent Enemies Shift or Attack someone else Immediate Interrupt
Make a Basic Melee Attack against that enemy
Combat Superiority: +3 on Oppurtunity attacks and hit enemies stop moving


Skills (trained and modified only)
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Religion +12
Endurance +15+2 (Dwarvish Scale)
Athletics + 12
Heal       + 12
Dungeoneering +9

Feats
---------------------------------------
Dwarven Weapon Training (Proficiency and +2 Damage with Hammer's and Axes)
Initiate of the Faith (Religion Training and a Cleric) 
Fast Runner (+2 Speed when Charging or Running)
Powerful Charge (+2 Damage and +2 Bull Rush Attempts, when charging)
Novice Power (Searing Light, encounter 7)

@ Will Powers (w/ +2 Lighting Warhammer)
--------------------------------------
Cleave, +12 vs Ac 1d10+8
 and Adjacent Enemy Takes 3 damage

Reaping Strike, +12 vs Ac 1d10+8  
Miss = 3 damage                     

Encounter Powers (w/+2 Lighting Warhammer)
-----------------------------------------
Level 1 Steel Serpent Strike, +12 vs Ac 
2d10 +8 and Target is slowed and cannot shift until the end of your next turn   

Level 3 Crushing Blow +12 vs Ac
2d10+12

Level 7 (Impliment, Cleric) Searing Light, +7 vs ref
2d6+3 Radiant Damage and Target is blind until the end of your next turn

Daily Powers (w/+2 lighting Warhammer)
----------------------------------------------
Level 1 Combat strike, +12 vs Ac
2d10+8 and you can spend a healing surge

Level 5 Crack the Shell, +12 vs Ac
2d10+8 Ongoing 5 Damage and -2 Ac (save ends both)

Level 9 Victorious Surge, +12 vs Ac
3d10+8 and gain hp as if you had spend a surge

Cleric Healing Word
Minor, Close Burst 5, You or one ally may spend a healing surge and gain an addittional 1d6 gp

Equipment
--------------------------------------------
+2 Lighting Warhammer (Critical 2d6 Lighting)
Power (@Will Lighting) Free Action, All damage dealt by this weapon is lightning Damage, Another free action returns the damage to normal

+2 Dwarvish Scale
Power (Daily Healing) Free Action, Regain Hp as if you had spend a healign surge
Enhancement Bonus applies to Endurance Checks as an Item Bonus)

3400gp, 

Longterm Goals Probably Pit Fighter


[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 3, 2008)

hide:

[.sblock][./sblock] without the "."

My character will be up tomorrow latest


----------



## Logos7 (Aug 3, 2008)

No Rush, better you take your time and get something you know and like than rush, I post it up cause i was gonna make it anyway, and it helps for vetting your characters...

thanks for the sblock info

Logos


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 3, 2008)

Is it just a 10 and an 8 or is it a 10, 9, and 8 per the DMG?  I just want to clarify.  It's cool either way.

Also, do we have to pay for mundane items (adventuring kit, etc.) or is that stuff free per the DMG?

I should be pretty much done later tonight.


----------



## Logos7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Whoops I misread the entry, 

it is as per page 143 of the phb starting at higher levels

Everyone starts with a level 10,9,and 8 item and 3400gp (the cost of a level 8 item)

the 3400 is for various things including mundane equipment

thanks for spotting that 

Logos


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Aug 4, 2008)

I updated my character sheet.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 4, 2008)

Character sheet is all updated for gear.


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks fun I can't wait


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 4, 2008)

*Krual Juno [Work in Progress]*

Krual Juno [Work in progress] -missing standard equipment price and magic items. + clean up the text and code.
[sblock]
Male Dragonborn Paladin
Level 9
Unaligned
Representing Drowned Hero

```
Strength 	18	(+4)
Constitution 	14	(+2)
Dexterity 	12	(+1)
Intelligence 	10	(+0)
Wisdom   	14	(+2)
Charisma 	16	(+3)
```
Height: 	6' 8"
Weight: 	300 lb
Scales: 	Silvery
Eyes: 	Light Brown
Hair: 	None
Age: 25

Maximum Hit Points: 77

      Bloodied: 38
      Surge Value: 21 [includes draconic heritage]
      Surges / Day: 12 [includes constitution modifier]


Size: Medium
Speed: 5 squares [includes armor penalty]
Vision: Normal

```
Initiative:	1d20 +5	= + 4 [half level] + 1 [dexterity]
Base Strength Attack:	1d20 +8	= + 4 [half level + 4 [strength]
Base Dexterity Attack:	1d20 +5	= + 4 [half level + 1 [dexterity]
Base Constitution Attack:	1d20 +6	= + 4 [half level + 2 [constitution]
Base Intelligence Attack:	1d20 +4	= + 4 [half level + 0 [intelligence]
Base Wisdom Attack:	1d20 +6	= + 4 [half level + 2 [wisdom]
Base Charisma Attack:	1d20 +7	= + 4 [half level + 3 [charisma]
```


```
Armor Class:	24	= 10 + 4 [half level] + 8 [plate] + 2 [if carrying Heavy shield]
Fortitude Defense:	19	= 10 + 4 [half level] + 1 [paladin] + 4 [strength]
Reflex Defense:	18	= 10 + 4 [half level] + 1 [paladin] + 1 [dexterity] + 
2 [if carrying heavy shield]
Will Defense:	18	= 10 + 4 [half level] + 1 [paladin] + 3 [charisma]
```

Armor: Plate 
Shield: Large

Attacks:

```
Unarmed Melee: 8 vs AC [+8 strength]; damage 1[W]=1d4+4 [strength]
      Mace: +10 vs AC [+8 strength] [+2 proficiency]; damage 1[W]=1d8+4 

[strength] 6 lb (Mace) versatile
        Add +1 damage for Weapon Focus -- Mace
      Longsword: +11 vs AC [+8 strength] [+3 proficiency]; damage 1[W]=1d8+4 

[strength] 4 lb (Heavy blade) versatile
      Scimitar: +10 vs AC [+8 strength] [+2 proficiency]; damage 1[W]=1d8+4 

[strength] 4 lb (Heavy blade) High crit
      Bastard sword: 8 vs AC [+8 strength] [not proficient]; damage 1[W]

=1d10+4 [strength] 6 lb (Heavy blade) versatile
      Hand crossbow: +7 vs AC [+5 dexterity] [+2 proficiency]; damage 1[W]

=1d6+1 [dexterity] range 10/20 2 lb (Crossbow) Load free
      Longbow: +7 vs AC [+5 dexterity] [+2 proficiency]; damage 1[W]=1d10+1 

[dexterity] range 20/40 3 lb (Bow) Load free
        Add +1 damage for Weapon Focus -- Bow
```


```
Dragon Breath +10 [strength + 2] vs reflex; damage1d6+2 [constitution]  
      Enfeebling Strike +7w [charisma] vs AC
      Holy Strike +8w [strength] vs AC
      Shielding Smite +7w [charisma] vs AC
      On Pain of Death +7i [charisma] vs will
      Arcing Smite +8w [strength] vs AC
      Hallowed Circle +7i [charisma] vs reflex
      Benign Transpositoin +7w [charisma, special] vs AC
      Radiant Pulse +7i [charisma] vs fortitude
      w Weapon-based power. Apply adjustments for proficiency, situation, 

feats, magic, etc.
      i Implement-usable power. Apply a bonus as appropriate.
```

Base Saving Throw: d20 vs 10


Languages:	Common; Draconic;

Skills:

```
Acrobatics:	+1	= 1 [dexterity] + 4 [half level]-2 [armor]-2 

[shield]
      Arcana:	+4	= 0 [intelligence] + 4 [half level]
      Athletics:	+4	= 4 [strength] + 4 [half level]-2 [armor]-2 

[shield]
      Bluff:	+7	= 3 [charisma] + 4 [half level]
      Diplomacy:	+7	= 3 [charisma] + 4 [half level]
      Dungeoneering:	+6	= 2 [wisdom] + 4 [half level]
      Endurance:	+2	= 2 [constitution] + 4 [half level]-2 

[armor]-2 [shield]
      Heal:	+11	= 2 [wisdom] + 4 [half level] + 5 [class training]
      History:	+11	= 0 [intelligence] + 4 [half level] + 2 [Dragonborn] 

+ 5 [class training]
      Insight:	+6	= 2 [wisdom] + 4 [half level]
      Intimidate:	+14	= 3 [charisma] + 4 [half level] + 2 

[Dragonborn] + 5 [class training]
      Nature:	+6	= 2 [wisdom] + 4 [half level]
      Perception:	+6	= 2 [wisdom] + 4 [half level]
      Religion:	+9	= 0 [intelligence] + 4 [half level] + 5 [class 

training]
      Stealth:	+6	= 1 [dexterity] + 4 [half level] + 5 [skill 

training]-2 [armor]-2 [shield]
      Streetwise:	+7	= 3 [charisma] + 4 [half level]
      Thievery:	+1	= 1 [dexterity] + 4 [half level]-2 [armor]-2 [shield]
```
Feats:

```
Armor of Bahamut	
      Skill Training -- Stealth	
      Weapon Focus -- Bow	
      Weapon Focus -- Mace	
      Weapon Proficiency -- Longbow
```
At-Will:

```
Basic Melee Attack: By weapon, damage 1[W]+4 [strength]
      Basic Ranged Attack: By weapon, damage 1[W]+1 [dexterity]
      Bull Rush: +8 [strength] vs fortitude
      Grab: +8 [strength] vs reflex
      Move grabbed target: +8 [strength] vs fortitude
      Escape: +1 [acrobatics] vs reflex / +4 [athletics] vs fortitude
      Divine Challenge [Paladin][minor action]
      Lay On Hands [Paladin][minor action][2/day]
      Enfeebling Strike [Level 1]
      Holy Strike [Level 1]
```

      Other Standard Actions:	
[sblock]
Administer a potion; Aid another; Charge [+1 to basic melee attack or bull 

rush]; Coup de grace; Equip / stow shield; Ready an action; Total defense; 

Sustain standard action; Some skills during combat (i.e., Acrobatics -- fast 

escape; Bluff, Heal -- first aid, Intimidate, Perception -- active, Thievery 

depending on circumstances)

      Other Move Actions:	Crawl; Run [speed 7]; Stand up; Shift; 

Squeeze; Walk; may include some skills during combat (i.e., Acrobatics, 

Athletics)

      Other Minor Actions:	Draw / sheathe weapon; Drink a potion; Drop 

prone; Load a crossbow; Open / close a door; Pick up an item; Retrieve / stow 

an item; Sustain minor action; Some skills during combat (i.e., Insight)

      Other Immediate Action:	Readied action

      Other Opportunity Action:	Opportunity attack

      Other Free Actions:	Drop held items; End a grab; Talk

      Other Non-Actions:	Delay; Endurance checks; Insight to counter 

Bluff; Knowledge checks; Perception -- passive

      Short rest:	Healing surges as available

      Five minutes:	Normal escape from restraints (Acrobatics)

      One hour:	Forage; Streetwise check
[/sblock]
Encounter Powers:

```
Second Wind
       Spend an Action Point [free action, not in surprise round]
       Dragon Breath, Poison [Dragonborn][minor action]
       Channel Divinity
                Divine Mettle [minor action]
                Divine Strength [minor action]
                Armor of Bahamut   
       Shielding Smite [Level 1]
       Arcing Smite [Level 3]
       Benign Transpositoin [Level 7]
```
Daily Powers:

```
On Pain of Death [Level 1]
       Martyr's Blessing [Level 2 Utility][immediate interrupt]
       Hallowed Circle [Level 5]
       Wrath of the Gods [Level 6 Utility][minor action]
       Radiant Pulse [Level 9]
```
Dragonborn

    * +2 Strength, +2 Charisma (already included)
    * +2 History, +2 Intimidate
    * Dragonborn Fury (when bloodied, +1 on attacks)
    * Dragonborn Heritage (healing surge includes constitution bonus)
    * Dragon Breath

Paladin

    * Channel Divinity -- Divine Strength
    * Channel Divinity -- Divine Mettle
    * Divine Challenge
    * Lay On Hands



Krual Juno's Equipment:


```
Arrows (quiver of 30) x3
      Crossbow bolts (quiver of 20) x1
      Backpack
      Bedroll
      Blanket, winter x1
      Crowbar
      Everburning torch
      Firewood (1 day) x4
      Flint and steel
      Grappling hook
      Lantern (hooded)
      Manacles x2
      Oil flasks x4
      Pouch (belt) x1
      Rations (1 day) x10
      Rope (50', silk) x2
      Signal whistle
      Spyglass
      Sunrods x2
      Tent
      Waterskins x1
      Whetstone
      Healer kit
```
     [/sblock] 

Magic items:
[sblock]

```
[COLOR="RoyalBlue"]***[/COLOR] [COLOR="Orange"]Weapon: Any Ranged: Thunderburst Weapon[/COLOR] 
Suddenly, the projectile explodes in a burst of violent sound.

[COLOR="red"]Lvl 9 +2 4,200 gp [/COLOR]
Lvl 14 +3 21,000 gp 
Enhancement: Attack rolls and damage rolls Critical: +1d6 thunder damage per plus
Power (Daily ✦ Thunder): Minor Action.
The next ranged basic attack you make with this weapon before the end of
your turn becomes a burst 1 centered on the target. Use your normal attack bonus for the basic attack, but against Fortitude. Each target hit takes thunder damage equal to the normal damage you would deal with a ranged basic attack with the weapon.
        
     [COLOR="RoyalBlue"]***[/COLOR][COLOR="Orange"]Armor: Battleforged Armor[/COLOR]
The dwarves and the dragonborn argue over which race invented this enchanted armor.
[COLOR="Red"]Lvl 10 +2 5,000 gp [/COLOR]
Lvl 15 +3 25,000 gp 
Armor: Plate
Enhancement: AC
Property: If you use your second wind when you are bloodied, regain an extra 1d10 hit points. Level 15 or 20: Regain an extra 2d10 hit points.
      
 [COLOR="RoyalBlue"]***[/COLOR][COLOR="Orange"]Shield: Shield of Defiance: [/COLOR]
This enchanted shield provides immediate healing after you receive a critical hit.
[COLOR="Red"]Lvl 8 3,400 gp[/COLOR] 
Item Slot: Arms
Power (Daily ✦ Healing): Immediate Reaction. You can use this power when a critical hit is scored on you. You can spend a healing surge.
Level 18: Regain an additional 2d6 hit points.

       Arms: 
       Feet:
       Hands:
       Head:
       Neck:
       Ring:
       Ring:
       Waist:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Logos7 (Aug 4, 2008)

As far as i know their are no Hp rolls, when in doubt use the formula on page 143 of the phb. You start the game fully healed if that's what you mean...


----------



## arcanaman (Aug 4, 2008)

not finished but it's a  start This is my 4E character if you notice something not right feel free to tell me
*Loka Quin*
*Abilites*
Str:10+0
Dex:11+0
Con:12+1
Int:16+3
Wis: 14+2
Cha: 13+1
Gender: F
Race: Human
Hair: brown
Eyes: blue
Skin: Pale
Alignment: unaligned
Level: 9
Class:Wizard
HP:44
Bloodied:22
Healing surge10
In:1d20+0
Will:17
Fort:16
Ref:15
*Skills*
Arcana+3
Insight+2
Dungeoneering+2
History +3
Nature+3
Religion +3


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi, I'm already in many PbP games, but I never left one before the DM did. If you give me a chance, I would like to play a 9th level incarnation of
Galarion, Eladrin Stom Wizard; l.1 .


----------



## Logos7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Walking Dad, I'm willing to give you a chance however. 

We already have a wizard (arcanaman might have simuposted you) and  a pet peeve of mine is copied characters. If you want to make a new character, perferably not a class someone has already called, by all means.

Walking Dad would be the 5th player, which means that recruitment is more or less finished, if someone manages to get in before too long, or ig Walking Dad is not interested a 5th or 6th player wouldn't be a problem. No more than 6 however, 

The IC thread will be begining soon...

Logos


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 5, 2008)

If it's not too late, I wouldn't mind putting in a pitch for a cleric -- I have an idea for an unalligned Orc Cleric, trying to put a kinder, gentler face on the worship of Gruumsh, happily offering healing and ritual services for anyone who will say "Thank you, Gruumsh". 

I can start to put him together tonight.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 5, 2008)

oops -- just saw "phb only";  I still think it would be a great character, if you'd go for it (there's already a dragonborn in the party);  I suppose a Tiefling Warlord would be the alternate pitch, but I'd need to think about a hook.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2008)

So  far:

Dragonborn Paladin - Drowned Hero
Eladrin Rogue - OnlytheStrong
Human Fighter - ShaggySpellsword
Human Wizard - arcanaman
cleric or warlord - Kobold Stew

Lookhs all roles are covered, defender doubly so.


I would like to play a second striker then. As the rogue seems to be favor melee, a ranged striker sounds good.

Does PHB only also forbids new powers from the insider? This month will be some new stuff for star pact warlocks.


What would be better fit thematically to your game?

A dwarf warlock (infernal), who is the last of his clan and made a forbidden pact to bring vengeance to the ones that oblirated his clan.

or:
Tiefling Warlock (star)
Malek is a hire of an infernal bloodline with many infernal warlocks in it. He abhors this self-induced slavery and searched for other means of powers. Finally he succeeded in 'optaining' an obscure text about astronomy and astrology from the _Apprentices of the Stars_, that shows the method how to make a pact with the creatures that live in the void between the stars. He gladly made the pact, requiering some strange oaths, but not the kind of servitude most infernal pacts require.
One of his oaths brings him in just the company of the other members of the soon to be formed adventuring group.


----------



## Logos7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey, 

All those character concepts sound great except for a few things:

First I don't mind evil deities but the level of support isn't the same for them and your going to be keeping the same shiny cleric as the rest of the clerics (which i don't think is a bad fit for grummush really i saw him more as a racial god rather than a evil god, the fact that he's shiny wouldn't bother me but i dun know about you) 

Secondly, No stuff from D&DI , I can't access it most of the time (my free accounts all routinely stop working after a day, its annoying) So yes please keep it to the phb. 

As far as thematics, either of the characters WalkingDad presents are fine really. 

Thanks for playing, the starting thread should be going up today unless something happens, so roll out your characters here when you get a chance. 

Cheers 

Logos


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 5, 2008)

cool -- thanks;  I'm certainly not planning on the evil thing; just one entrepreneurial cleric trying to expand the worship of (as you say) what he sees as fundamentally a racial god. 

I'll start putting him in.



KS


----------



## Logos7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Oops misread, 

Phb only means no orc race (If you want to play a hairy human and call him a half orc i dun have a problem with that, but no full orcs) 

Sorry about that, 

Here is the IC thread

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4413670#post4413670

enjoy


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 5, 2008)

[character removed; new one below]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2008)

Terminus, Dwarf Warlock  _- work in progress_

[sblock]Str: 13 +1
Con: 20 +5
Dex: 12 +1
Int: 15 +2
Wis: 14 +2
Cha: 10 +0

AC: ?
Fort: 19
Reflex: 17
Will: 17

HP: 52+20= 72
Bloodied: 36
Healing Surges: 11
Healing per surge: 18


Feat:
1 Chainmail Prof
2 Improved Dark One's Blessing
4 Arcane Initiate
6 Shield Proficieny (light)
8 Scale Prof

Skills:
Passive Insight  1
Passive Perception 1

Acrobatics 
Arcana* 
Athletics +
Intimidate* +
Insight* +
Perception +
Stealth +
Streetwise* +
Thievery* 

Languages: Common, Dwarf

Powers:

At Will:
Hellish Rebuke
Dire Radiance (+5 vs fort; 1d6+5 takes damage if approach)

Encounter:
7 - Howl of Doom
3 - Fiery Bolt
1 - Diabolic Grasp

Daily:
9 - Summons of Khirad
5 - Hunger of Hadar
1 - Armor of Agathys

Utility
6 - Shroud of Black Steel
2 - Ethereal Stride

Equipment:
Leather armor, 3 daggers, wand, backpack, bedroll, flint and steel, belt pouch, 2 sunrods, 10 days' trail rations, 50 ft. of hempen rope, waterskin

10 - Handy Haversack
9 - Cloak of Survival +2
8 - Rod of Corruption +2

3400
Chain +2 (1800)
2x Healing Potion (100)
Shield of Protection  (680) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Logos7 (Aug 5, 2008)

the two look good but for one thing each

kobold stew, you may not have seen but i thought you were playing a human worshiping grummush, my bad but i am keeping to the phb rule for everyone, which means the orcish part has to go

walking dad, you need magic items, and your passive skills dont look right (10 + the active skill, just like taking 10) at some point but otherwise looks good

Logos


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 5, 2008)

Can we get a RG gallery?


----------



## Logos7 (Aug 5, 2008)

What is an RG Gallery?

Logos


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 5, 2008)

Logos7 said:


> What is an RG Gallery?
> 
> Logos




Its a thread where the players post their characters. Like this one [D20 CoC] Mountains of Madness Characters the GM usually starts this thread in the Plot & Palces forum


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2008)

Logos7 said:


> What is an RG Gallery?
> 
> Logos



A thread that contains the characters only.

Like:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4130743#post4130743


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 6, 2008)

Logos7 said:


> the two look good but for one thing each
> 
> kobold stew, you may not have seen but i thought you were playing a human worshiping grummush, my bad but i am keeping to the phb rule for everyone, which means the orcish part has to go





Ok I see that now -- we cross posted (mine took a long time to get in)!

I guess I'll lose the character here (I'll simply remove him above) and come up with another character, aiming for a warlord.  (The orc is a character I would really like to play--hence my rules blindness before--and I'd prefer not to go with only part of the concept.)

I'll start work right away, trying to get most of it in tonight.  sorry for dilly dallying.

KS


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 6, 2008)

[double post]


----------



## Logos7 (Aug 6, 2008)

No problem, stewie

get it up when you can, the entrance is very much the meet and greet so I think taking a little bit more time is appropiate anyway. 

also a rogue's gallery thread here

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4414355#post4414355

please post your characters in full here


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, there's a draft in. 

I'm trying for a strength-lite Warlord; I think it should be viable. the key will be commander's strike (at will). And for that, I think we need a ruling:
does the "melee" range mean my character must be in melee range, or the person that hears me?  there's a CS ruling in post 24 here (http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=1050898)  that says the latter, but it is your game. The decision will affect the weapon she uses (reach or not).

Am I correct in thinking that resistances do not stack (i.e. fire res. 9 and fire res 5 = fire res 9 not fire res 14)? I can't find the rule. 

Do we have any sense of Manlich's preferred agents and minions, or do we know anything about it in that way?

I guess that's it for now!  Thanks  KS


----------



## Logos7 (Aug 6, 2008)

I think the customer support reply is preety clear, requires a melee weapon equiped but the warlord doesn't need to be by the monster, the target ally does.

As far as resistances it doesn't say in the main description and i also can't seem to find an example one way or the other. Until something says otherwise They Don't Stack, althought if you could find a CS report saying one way or the idea it would be ideal.

Manlich being a creature of the night, often has undead creatures working and fighting for him. At one point nearly 6 months ago you nearly had Manlich routed but he recovered with a small army of wights and ghouls from out of no where. Althought for the most part these forces have since been destoryed their are still more than a few wights arround. 

Manlich was also using cults and mercenaries to bolster his forces. The cults he uses are notible for their strong colouring, often purple and or gold. These cultists are foul death worshippers of the worst kind and beyond redeeming. 

The mercenaries on the other hand want only to get paid. You've already bribed/scared off any forces that you feel you could, which means that in the end anyone stupid enough to stand with Manlich will die with Manlich

Logos
~Any other questions? Hope this helps


----------



## Graf (Aug 7, 2008)

Logos! 
Glad to see you're not giving up! 

You're a fantastic DM, I hope you get better support from the community this time around


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 7, 2008)

Logos -- thanks for this. 

I'll put in a bit more now, and hopefully finish tonight. (no word from CS yet).   Thanks. KS


----------



## Logos7 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a feeling the relavent ruling is under stacking of effects or some such but i haven't been able to find it...

oh well its good to get these thigns worked out no matter what

Logos


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 14, 2008)

So, have I taken any damage or was I just bull-rushed a few times?

Also, which condition do the ghouls inflict?  I don't see paralysis on the list in the PHB.  Is it immobilized?  Because if it is, our dragonborn can still do stuff, he just can't move.


----------



## Logos7 (Aug 14, 2008)

The first round you were just bullrushed a bunch of times shaggy, and the condition is immobilized (its listed at the bottom of my second round post now)

I put the big post out in kind a hurry and I slipped in the OOC stuff that I really should be discussing so here it is, I think kobold stew summed up my position pretty well so here I'm going to post his post then respond



> Ok, I get that you want to move things along and want to avoid maps. I'm going to say that seems to remove a lot of the tactical elements. I'll accept that Indulgence loses her initial action-- If she was within 5 squares of Krai, she could have used Inspiring War Cry, which is why I asked for distances. I didn't expect that I would miss any chance of using an exploit that turn.
> 
> Also, you say the ghoul hits an AC18 -- Indulgence has an AC 23; was it a Fort attack, rather than an attack vs. AC? I don't mean to be so dense.
> 
> ...




Okay Hopefully, not taking things to out of context (and please correct me if i am) 

This is the first combat, and part of the reason why i'm doing it is to give everyone a chance to see both how I dm and how i run a play by post. 

About Maps: I'm not all for maps because the options I have had presented to me have not been great. either I'm formating a picture/text/spreadsheet repeatedly to show everyone where everything is or I'm forced to keep up a server to do the same. If someone can show me an option that doesn't force me to do those things I will consider it. That means that distances are going to be abstracted a little, and yes we are loosing some of the preciseness of 4th edition.  

as far as loosing your chance at an exploit, so did others. While this is an IC fight, OOC its real purpose is to let you all get threw a fight with me dming, to get the swing of things persay. advancing the fight lets me get to the real purpose as opposed to the fidgety beginings. Will I plan on doing this everytime? Of Course Not. 

  The reason I said a ghoul hits Ac of 18 rather than saying it missed indulgence is that because of the nature of the short buffs , the 18 on your character sheet may or may not be what your AC really is. I find it easier to say what it hits, and let you figure out if you where damaged or not (because you should know your mods and buffs better than i do ). 

As far as the Warlord and tactical element, I think your overreacting a little bit.First of even with the autoflanks (which I think is mischracterizing what im doing )I don't think it affects the warlords powers any more or less than any others. The warlord powers excel at two things Healing and Granting Extra Actions, which is precisely what you are still going to be doing.

 I see your case a little bit clearer with the wolfpack tactics, but it was never designed to give you a flank (if the other pc starts next to you, a shift will not achieve flanking, if the other pc starts next to the monster the shift may give flanking but chances are either you already had the flank or it will not give the flank, which means that warlord (or other's) movement would be required to flank anyway which is what my 'auto-flanking' more or less does now.  What little I've played the wolfpack tactics it has been used mostly defensivly, allowing a injured teamate to shift away from the monster of occassional a defender by the warlord to shift towards the monster, not for the flank but in general to get in the fray. 

That's a little long, but i really don't think that the warlord (or any of the pc's ) are hurt by the autoflanking) But i would like to hear opinions on it, it is easily one of the things i am most open to changing/discarding

either way, I hope that help explains what i am doing, thank you for your feedback and I hope to hear more from others. 

Logos


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm fine with your gaming style. It may be harder if I would play a fey warlock (lots of teleport), but I'm really interested if it is possible to play 4e without a map.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Aug 15, 2008)

I think it's going to be difficult to visualize where people are without some sort of visual aid.  My rogue is going to be shifting and teleporting around the battle.   It's okay though, I can live without a map.  

I'm not too sure how the combat is running yet though.  I think I just haven't totally figured it out yet.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi Logos,

thanks for your time on all this. 
I'll answer your points briefly.
      I still don't see where the AC 18 comes from, but whatever. I also think we have different understandings of how wolf packs attack. 
      As for the at will, I saw it as offensive: in combat characters can shift one square, and wolf pack allows a second square, therefore two characters (e.g. warlord and rogue) side by side can get into flanking (and combat advantage) without drawing any attacks of opportunity. That seems hugely powerful, and the abstraction voids that. As it is, it should allow a flanked character to move to avoid the flank, but it would only be re-established before the next round if I understand you. If there is a worthwhile use, I do not see it. But I shall look for it.

KS

edit: Losing the map also undermines any choices made about movement speed, doesn't it? there is no benefit to having worked to keep a 6 move (as with eladrin armor), or the movement benefits of being dwarf or elf. That sounds like a complaint -- it isn't, but the increased abstraction will have significant effects on 4e combat, I think.


----------



## Logos7 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hmmm, interesting responce. 

I didn't really consider the wolfpack shift and then the persons own shift. It changes it a bit but I think in the long run anything that can be done with a shift chances are could be done with a regular move within limits and still favours the your shift (for moving away from adjacent enemies ). Why don't we play with it a bit and when we level up to paragon you have the option of retraining your at wills for free? Would you consider that fair?

( I think we both need to see perhaps wolf pack tactics in use a bit more before we can fairly judge one way or the other. It still seems to me that anything that can be done with shift/wolf pack could be done more or less the same as with a move action provoking oppurtunity attacks which are still in) 

I think your edit, the bit of losing the tactical importance of speed , and some of the movement benefits of being an elf is closer to the mark, but the more important ability (resisting push/pull/prone and ignoring difficult terrain) are still there in my opinion. Is it different ? yes. Do I think any class or race is gonna get hosed? No

as far as the graphical aids, If you have something you use on other pbp by all means share it here where i can get my grubby little mitts on it. I think part of this is that I'm still warming up to this game, and my pbpfu is a little weak still. I'm working on it. 

Logos


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 16, 2008)

*Glad to help*



Logos7 said:


> as far as the graphical aids, If you have something you use on other pbp by all means share it here where i can get my grubby little mitts on it. I think part of this is that I'm still warming up to this game, and my pbpfu is a little weak still. I'm working on it.
> 
> Logos




You need more of this then.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Logos --

I think we're on the same page now, and certainly I am very interested in the game, and in seeing how things play out. It's clear to me we understand each other's positions, and are working towards the same goal. I'll see if I can make a worthwhile suggestion for enhancing "pbpfu" (heh). 

I'm also pleased you also use hosed as a verb (not in the OED!). 

Down with ghouls, KS.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a suggestion for helping the visualization.

Chess.

Basically, Logos can draw the map for his visual representations on a grid.  It can just be graph paper, an XL spread sheet, whatever.  Across the top he labels the columns A, B, C, etc. and down the sides he labels them 1, 2, 3, etc.  We never have to see the map.

Then when he frist describes the room he can tell us that he are standing in squares A1, B2, B3, and C4.  The monster are in certain squares, and furniture occupies certain squares.  We cna then use these coordianate to map our own room.

When we describe or action OOC in an SBLOCK, we can use coordinates to specify where we move, and even the path we take (i.e. Djiminick moves A1-B1-C2-D3-E4 and then attacks ghoul in E5)

This way we can all know what is going on and feel like we are getting the full bang for our tactical buck without any image posting or image hosting.

What do you think?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 17, 2008)

OOC: [sblock]I will be on vacations the next 7 days. GM, Please use Kral as best possible [/sblock]


----------



## Logos7 (Aug 19, 2008)

haha, I don't drink coffee (kidney stones) so yeah I'm like the one Dm in the world that doesn't live on the caffine. 

I appreciate the comming aboardness people. 

As for the chess idea couple of problems, namely what do i do with irregular rooms?, This idea has some potential however, I may start trying it out for a room or two after this encounter (along with my mud inspired idea that i've been mulling about) so the next few encounters may be in a bit different format, and i will be looking for feedback here. 

That means a few more combat encounters, hope you don't mind. 

L


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 21, 2008)

Drowned Hero,

your action indicated Krai was in trouble -- Indulgence had tired to heal Krai in post 54, and I don't think you took the surge -- it's actually a surge plus 2d6; I think things aren't as bad as they seem! 

If that''s not enough, say so.  You also get a bonus if you spend your second wind (see post 48). 

I hope this helps.

KS


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmm. seems ive posted that to fast 

Im gonna edit the post as fast i get a chanse. Done.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 22, 2008)

Drowned Hero,

Just tell me if this isn't my business, but I still think you have more hitpoints coming to you.  I could of course be wrong;  it looks to me like you've got two surges, if you want them:

1. From Indulgence's Inspiring Word (last round): Surgevalue+2d6 (21+4=25?)
2. From your action point this round (this round): Surgevalue+9 (21+9=30?)

Also, from the action point, if you need to make a save this term for immobilization, it is at +5.

I think that this can get you up close to full. 

I might be off here, but I think you're doing well. Please correct me if I'm mistaken.

KS


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 22, 2008)

Kobold Stew said:


> Drowned Hero,
> 
> Just tell me if this isn't my business, but I still think you have more hitpoints coming to you.  I could of course be wrong;  it looks to me like you've got two surges, if you want them:
> 
> ...



I think your right.
I think i miss interpreted the rules if you say its surge+dice. i thought for some reason that it was only the dice value i should gain in hitpoints.

Any ways i will corret the amount of HP at next post i make as i state HP in the title and cant undo by edit post 64.

Seems ive been reading 4th edit to fast as im mistaken in some things, thanks for keeping an eye on me


----------



## Logos7 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Everyone, 

we seem to have gotten more information concerning the commander's strike. 

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/4ask/20080827

I think that's gonna stick, which means from here on in , indulgence is gonna have to be a lot closer to the combat. 

enjoy

Logos


----------



## Kobold Stew (Aug 28, 2008)

Logos7 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> we seem to have gotten more information concerning the commander's strike.
> 
> ...





Thanks for this.  It wouldn't have affected Indulgence this past battle, I don;t think, but it's good to know. Onward! down the stairs!

KS


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 29, 2008)

Im visiting some friends and dont have the books with me. Can anyone explain me the skill challenge thing so i can make the appropriate rolls?

-DH


----------



## Thanee (Aug 29, 2008)

Not entirely sure, but it looks like you guys are already playing and no longer recruiting... might be a good idea to remove the "**Recruiting**" from the opening post then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Logos7 (Sep 2, 2008)

okay the quick and the long of skill challenges is that it is a linked bunch of skill checks who'S total outcome determines success at the challenge. The Challenge in this case is terminating the time sphere, when you have reached 12 success TOTAL you will have succeed. Normally a skill challenge fails after 3 failures, but this one in particular is special, instead of failure you get the aging affect. 

What Do I want the Players to Do. 

Make Skill Checks That Make Sense, ie respond normally. 

Also Can I get a Rolecall? It seems like we have been pretty short on that whole day a post thing and the game is begining to grind as a result. If your still here and interested give a shout out. 

Thanks


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

Still here, but I don't know which skill of Terminus I can / should use.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 2, 2008)

Im here 

Can i make more then 1 skillcheck? 
If so i want a try on Perception.     Perception: +6 (1d20+6=20, 1d20+6=22, 1d20+6=12, 1d20+6=22, 1d20+6=22, 1d20+6=9, 1d20+6=21, 1d20+6=19, 1d20+6=18, 1d20+6=14)


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 2, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Still here, but I don't know which skill of Terminus I can / should use.




What about Arcana? you got a nice +11 there.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm here too.  I was thinking about using Insight... but that would pretty much be the last skill I can use.  Athletics wouldn't do much I wouldn't think.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:


> What about Arcana? you got a nice +11 there.




I tried, failed. Retried, failed.

I cannot try Arcana again (but everybody else can)

Thievery got one success and cannot used by anyone again.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 3, 2008)

Still here, still interested.


----------



## Logos7 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Whew*

this is the second time this forum has eaten/fugly formated my post please bare with me    Okay, well if its just a problem with the skill challenge then lets help with that.   I find it really amusing, because People are like Athletics could probably not work, when I think their are several skills really more problimatic (like stealth or nature )  I'm gonna go over some things that I think would make sense to kind of get the ball flowing, I have a bit of advantage because I'm running the show here.       Acrobatics, Nothing off the top of my head     Arcana, Lots of knowledge checks and most of the info has already been given out threw history, no body has been asking simple things about the sphere, like will a sword or fireball harm it, of course this may not be so much arcana as trial and error     Athletics, no has actually tried turning the sphere have they? or you know forcing open porticulusi     Bluff, no one to bluff here, unless you know you find someone to bluff     Diplomacy, no one to Diplomo here, unless you know you find someone to bluff     Dungeoneering, this could be a good skill to use, questions alongs the lines of is this an original part of the dungeon, how would this room be optimized for this kind of scenario, how heavy are the porticulus's and can I open them or tunnel threw the wall.      Endurance, if you start taking damage or doing hard labour     Heal, is this magical aging permanent? Can it be reversed. Will I die because of it (that's a yes by the way)      Insight, how does this sphere work, where does it get its power from, would it be a good idea to hit it.      Inimitdate, naach sorry not a social skill challenge, unless you know it becomes one.    Nature, another knowledge skill worth a shot maybe?      Perception, already revealed a bunch of barely visible displaced objects, maybe it could show something else, like a trap door or you know hidden stuff     Religion, hmm an ancient primordial of time you say...   Stealth, Yeah not for this one sorry Streetwise, Yeah not for this one sorry.      Theivery, while not able to turn off the timesphere (their being no switch or mechanism to it, and it not being a glyph or magical trap in the purest sense of the world, it could perhaps deal with those porticulusi, do other theivy stuff (not perfect but hey work with me )       This is really about making the skill use make sense in the context of the room.  A note about skill use, I'm NEVER going to allow the same skill used 6 times, to all count towards the skill challenge. Generally the limit is two, one success or a failure and a retry per person per skill. rolling 6 or 10 of them on invisible castle isn't gonna get this done any faster.     Anyway , Back to our room of Temporal Doom  Logos


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 3, 2008)

Still here, though notice of today's activities, supposedly "instant" came through ~17hours after the initial post. 

I was clearly wrong, but I thought we had failed the skill challenge (post 90, with 3 failures). I also thought we had been railroaded into it (dividing treasure in post 80, caught in a trap in the next room in 81; the silence between them attributable to no one being greedy and taking the treasure).

So our characters have aged 4 years so far, with at this rate at least three more triple failures before the trap is overcome. I frankly do not want to be responsible for any more of the failures. Even with no mechanical effects, this is/will be a huge blow to those of us role-playing. 

I've actually been thinking about this trap a fair bit the past few days -- partly not knowing how to get by it, but also wondering how I'd respond. I'd respond terribly if physically I lost the next decade of my body's life. I'd be angry (expect Indulgence to tear it apart piece by piece). I'd be angry (expect Indulgence to want to quit the chase for Manlich). I'd feel powerless (expect Indulgence to want to leave the dungeon posthaste). I'd want to restore the life lost (expect Indulgence to start looking for a cure, or a means to reverser the effect). I can only imagine it would be worse for someone whose daily life is premised on physical activity.    

So in that respect it's a good trap. But it is one that we had no chance to avoid that I see, and one that creates a series of emotional responses that severs any connection with the current mission.

That's my sense, at any rate. On to more skill challenges.

KS


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 3, 2008)

Are you still recruiting?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 3, 2008)

Logos7 said:


> (just as a note if your took jack of all trades to not use it, i would suggest a different feat at level up) .
> 
> <snip>
> 
> except for indulgence who is aged 2+party members years.




I couldn't disagree more, and the snarky suggestion to retrain is unnecessary. I chose the feat for a reason, and the reason remains valid.  For warlord Insight and perception are untrained, and so the feat gives a bonus to the passive insight/perception, which you presumably rolled for each of us when we approached the trapped room, and which as it turned out we happened all to fail. If you ever called for an acrobatics roll, or a knowledge roll, or any other specific roll, then Indulgence is 10% more likely to succeed.  This is, or at least should be, a great benefit. 

Where it doesn't help is in skill challenges, as here. An untrained skill is going to be at +6 to +8 in this case, even with the feat, which is less than the trained skills, and where she can expect 2 failures for every success (2:1). Given that the penalty comes at 3 failures, and the victory at 12 (4:1), the imbalance (8:1) is hugely disproportionate to any effort put in. 

Look at the liabilities Indulgence suffered: *because she tried*, she is aged an *extra* 4-5 years. Not trying in this case would have been much more advantageous. As it stands, as my IC post demonstrated, is that it is not worth trying to avoid these things with suboptimal skills. Everyone has now aged 6 years, except for indulgence who has aged 10 or 11 (depending on what you mean by 2+part members), and we are less than halfway to success.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 4, 2008)

I gotta agree with KS on this one.  I can easily see my rogue (although not too concerned about his age), turning and leaving.  He went through alot just to get to this point, including falling into 2 traps in 2 rooms.  I can understand and appreciate the traps, I don't see where we had any chance to disarm/disable them.  I assume that we all failed our P.P rolls, which is probably just bad luck.  

Aramil is athletic..... where most of his skills lie.  He is grossly unsuited to this task.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm with KS and Only. Terminus ony at least average chance for success skills for this are Arcana (failed), Thievery (don't allowed to try because unappprociate; one success from another character.



Logos7 said:


> ...       Insight, how does this sphere work, where does it get its power from, would it be a good idea to hit it...




Insight (my third good skill), is described as:


> You can discern intent and decipher body language during social interactions. You make an Insight check to comprehend motives, to read between the lines, to get a sense of moods and attitudes, and to determine how truthful someone is being.




It is as unapprociate as the other social skills.


----------



## Logos7 (Sep 4, 2008)

My Bad on the insight skill description (its what I get for posting to try to be helpful i surpose and not double checking ). 

moral of the story, yeah its railroady and yeah its frustrating, BUT i'm getting nothing, I'm not getting IC: OMG Lets Leave, Im getting 2 posts from one person over the course of the week more or less.

Quite frankly if you are too afraid of losing the game, to play the game thats fine. No one wants to play, the game gets canned that's the short answer. I personally don't appreciate being portrayed as the villian for what i thought where helpfully minded suggestions, and I don't personally want to drag anyone into a game they don't want to play. Teach me to try to do a warm up course before the main dealio. 

Either way guys, you have official moved this from fun to unfun for me, so here I am I'm resigning. Sorry about that

L


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 4, 2008)

No one likes being railroaded.  The game had potential but was HARD to get into.  It seemed like we got railroaded at the very start.  You don't have to do everything your players want, but give choices.  Even if you eventually work them back the way you wanted to go.  


Bottom line:  I rarely complain about DM-ing.  This was unfair and really not fun from the start.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm not afraid loosing a game. But forced to do nothing and hearing complains about it is unfun to me.



> (its what I get for posting to try to be helpful i surpose and not double checking )



That was no complaining, I just wanted to show, that Terminus had no real chance to further contribute to the skill challenge. And that was the reason I didn't post more often.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 4, 2008)

Im still up for the game despise the disagreements and points of view. If you choose to take down the game i thank you (all) for the ride and we might meet in another thread.

-DH


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 4, 2008)

Agreed. It is not my hope for the game to end; I saw our discussions as being part of growing pains, particularly in terms of integrating 4e to a text-only, time-lagged format. Which is difficult, admittedly.

But I'd happily play a game (this one or another) with any of you, and I hope I do.

Kobold Stew.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm still here. And when the game goes on and I have the chance to do something I'm fine.

This was my first big skill challenge. Mistakes on both sides are no reason to kill a game.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2008)

I consider this game pending and will delete my subscriptions. If this is going again, send me a PM or post in the ooc thread of one of my games (see my signature).


----------

